
Google Chrome extensions with 500,000 downloads found to be malicious - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/01/500000-chrome-users-fall-prey-to-malicious-extensions-in-google-web-store/
======
siruncledrew
From the first line: > Researchers have uncovered four malicious extensions
with more than 500,000 combined downloads from the Google Chrome Web Store...

The word "combined" vs. the article title creates a perceived difference in
severity, thinking there are multiple popular extensions with 500k downloads,
when in reality 4 extensions total to 500k (so 125k downloads average each).
The title makes it sound like millions of downloads are potentially infected,
when it's actually a factor of 10 fewer. A bit misleading...

Still, grateful for the work of the security researchers who found the
malicious extensions.

------
kubbity
Can someone change the post title to something more accurate?

